# The End of the Lens (Yeah...Right)



## PlanetStarbucks (Aug 27, 2012)

Paper-Thin, Distortion-Free Lenses Could Make Pint-Sized Pro Cameras Possible

Just read this article about an experimental type of lens that uses a paper thin wafer of silicon and gold to achieve ultra wide angles and telephotos.  Interesting idea, one that I could see for phones and P&S.  The authors seem to believe that it could end the modular lens system altogether.  

I'm somewhat more skeptical about that until I know more about what the actual application would be.  I didn't find anything in the article about how it would interact with aperatures and I have a hard time believing serious photographers giving that up.  However, imagine using these type of lens in a hybrid lens configuration.  Maybe it would mean SLR lens without distortion of chromatic aberration that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2012)

Huh. Yeah....pretty cool! I am putting in a pre-order for one, later this year probably. After I finish paying off the flying car I ordered from Popular Mechanics magazine back in 1989. I think this new application sounds really cool, and I'd love to talk more about it...oh...no time, must go ASAP...incoming call on the holo-phone! C Ya!


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aw man, you beat me to it. It's definitely an interesting concept. How would one adjust aperture if it's just a wafer, though?

I'm sure either Nikon or Canon will try to acquire this technology, modify it and soon we will be able to fit pro cameras and 1000mm lenses in our pockets.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

> Using an ultrathin wafer of silicon and gold to focus* lightwaves*



bet the dynamic range is incredible


----------



## Vortex421 (Aug 27, 2012)

Eh, it's just as with any new technological advance - they're trying to look far into the future and prognosticate what this technology could potentially produce.  This technology is so far away from reaching any sort of practical application stage that I doubt we'll be worrying about it for dozens of years to come.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, my 70-200 VRII  isn't going on craigslist any time soon!


----------

